# Help me create a new routine!



## Jezebel (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok guys and girls, my var came in and should be getting some rips any day now.   I should be starting on Monday.  Got my baseline lab work back and my NP told me all my numbers look great except for my Test which was on the low side of normal for a female.  She's going to mail me a copy and I will post up here.

I work pretty hard in the gym but I want my first cycle to be worthwhile and not waste it.  I want to create a new lifting routine.  I would consider myself intermediate.

Been reading about various 5x5 programs and how its supposed to add quality mass and strength.  Is this appropriate for a female or should I be looking into something else?

Right now I do mostly machine work but I do squats on the smith machine and I'm trying to incorporate various deadlifts into my leg day which is Mondays.  Leg presses, hamstring curls, leg extensions, and calf raises.

I also do tri's'/chest standard stuff like chest press, flys, and tri pull downs.  and then bi's/back like ez curl bar, lat pulldowns, seated rows, etc.  Like I said mostly machines.  

I usually do 3-4 sets of about 8-10 reps.  What I'm guilty of is not logging my progress, though.  So I'm not as consistent in upping weight when needed.

Suggestions?


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> Ok guys and girls, my var came in and should be getting some rips any day now.   I should be starting on Monday.  Got my baseline lab work back and my NP told me all my numbers look great except for my Test which was on the low side of normal for a female.  She's going to mail me a copy and I will post up here.
> 
> I work pretty hard in the gym but I want my first cycle to be worthwhile and not waste it.  I want to create a new lifting routine.  I would consider myself intermediate.
> 
> ...



One of the best things that you can do is keep a workout journal.  I started doing this years ago & it helped tremendously.  When I switch up my routine I date it so I know how long I've been doing the same thing.  I recently changed my chest workout into doing supersets.  An example would be super setting flat dumbells with flat flys.  I'm also doing incline dumbells with cable crossovers.  It really like it at this point & my chest was killing me.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 23, 2012)

My girl has switched to 4x8-12 reps with super sets. She was stagnant on gaining and she's seen some decent gains from switching. 5x5 programs are really designed more towards PL's. Being a female, I'm guessing you're looking for lean mass gains and not to bulk up and be blocky lol Stick in the moderate to high rep range. Just switch from machines and cables to more free weights. Or super set free weights with machines and cables. And yes, make a log to track progress of your weight. I personally don't buy if you have a hard time remembering what you did last week, you should definitely make one. Even if it's one on your phone or iPod


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 23, 2012)

Not saying my boys above are wrong or nothing like that those are great advices, but this is IMO what you should try. For every muscle group just do 2 -3 moves super set and high reps ( not even look at how much you lifting) concentrate on Reps and form. This way you working on quality of reps=stamina and a better look on the muscle OVERALL!!!! 

I have done this and is the best way to accomplish a nice ripped and lean look someone can expected from any routine. Just give it a try. I`m agreed with Colt that 5x5 is more a PL workout to develop strengh and power and muscle mass but not a define muscle look.

Dfeaton has recently started the super set routine and I`m 100% sure his results will be amazing. If you need an example of what you can do PM will happy to help you.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 23, 2012)

My first advice is, get away from the machines which means you need to learn proper form with dumbbells and the barbell so your weight needs to be where you can do proper form. If you can afford a trainer that would be the best way to go about it but if not, you can watch millions of training videos on youtube. 

Next, until you learn proper form don't even look at the 5x5, you should start out in the 10-12 rep to get things down and I highly  suggest you keep a journal as it will let you know your progress, I have been doing it for years. You can look at my routines in my thread if you would like to get some ideas, I'm sure Mrs. P has some great workout routines also.

I have to say this, I don't think you are ready to get the results you should out of your cycle as it seems you don't have a very good base to start with. I also know you will do it regardless and we all have to start somewhere and make tweeks along the way and if you don't get what you want out of the first cycle and decide to do another one...really do your research on training, diet etc...It took my 3rd cycle to get it right and I am seriously dedicated to this lifestyle.

I'm here if you have any questions on anything

P.S. I will always be honest and tell it like it is but it's not a negative thing, I want nothing but safety and great results for everyone.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 23, 2012)

What kind of split are you looking at?  I personally do a 4 day split that is 
Monday-Shoulders/tris
Tuesday-Back
Wednesday-off
Thursday-Chest/bis
Friday-legs

This being said I do 4 sets at reps of 10/8/6/4 and add 5-10lbs to each set (similar to a 5X5). This is also probably more along the lines of a PL.  I agree with Pikiki and Jenner that you need to start light and go like 4 sets of 10-12 while focusing on FORM.  When using freeweights the weight of your lifts will probably go down a little as well but if your form is great you will see better results.  I am a firm believer that dumbells are the greatest thing on earth.  You can do the majority of your workout using them.  They also use ancilary muscles to help keep them steady which in turn will give you a more all-around toned look.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 23, 2012)

What are your true goals this should always be the question answered before any training routine is mentioned.??  You mentioned the 5x5 for mass and strength is that your main goals?  Evey program is different and most work but creating goals then finding the best one suited for those goals is how I would tell you to approach it.


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 24, 2012)

what are yoru goals Jezebel ? I think I've read before your going for a fitness model look, so your wanting to lean out, tonned & gain some lean mass, right ? & How's the diet ?

I agree with switching to mostly free weights, machines can work too, especially for begginners since u don't have to pay too mcuh attention to form, coordination, stability using some machines is fine, but don't limit yourself to only them, with free weights u have to pay attention to form, stability & coordination so u end up engaging more muscles &u have a better range of motion than with machines.

If u do free weights you should focus on good form and not pay attention to how much your lifting now...in the beginning, use a weight that’s comfortable. If the weight is too heavy, you’re probably going to sacrifice form and that can be a real invitation for injury.

I train at home & I only use free weights, u really don't need a bunch of stuff...

I usually do: 

Mond/chest, triceps and abs (30 min of intense cardio on the threadmill)  

Tues/off (just do cardio either 20 min circuits of (1 min jumprope, lunges, pushups, burpess & I get on the threadmill for 3-5 min twice in between the circuits) Keeps my heart rate up & it's definitely moer fun than the boring treadmill 
even if u don't use weigth to do the lunges on yoru circuits body weight works great for tonning.
Or I do 30 min of high intensity cardio on the treadmill inclined at 10 @ 4.5 speed...
or 20 min of HIIT 

Wed/back, biceps and calves (30 min of intense cardio on the treadmill) 

frid/ legs, shoulders and abs

I love my stability ball, I do planks, plank ups, spike ups, even push-ups (putting your legs on top of the ball & your hands on the floor allows u to engage your abs while u do the push-ups)
I use my stability ball a lot...

Remeber to change yoru routine every 6-8 weeks our bodies are very adaptable & u need to keep challenging it.


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the good e everyone!  My goals are to look like my avi. lol. Fitness model look.  Lean mass.  Diet is pretty spot on.  On 3J diet and he's doing some tweaks for me to better coordinate the new workout plan. 

Definitely going to start keeping a journal and going to concentrate on free weights.  Looks like I'm going to be investing in some dumbbells and a bench for home on the days I can't get to the gym.

Pikiki had a great routine of supersets he gave me for chest.  I'm going to pick his brain some more for other body parts.

And I hear you, Jen.  I'm probably not fully ready to start but like the rest of the society these days, looking for quicker results.  I know I won't be getting the max out of my first cycle but I want to be as smart about it as I can too.  Stubborn I know but some things you just gotta find out on your own.  And I definitely am not looking to do anything stupid.  Got two little ones I have to think of.  I do appreciate you looking out!


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 24, 2012)

*advice not e. Must have the same keyboard as Zeek!


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 24, 2012)

I wanted to add something since I forgot to post it on my initial post, it's pretty much the same thing Jenner said about waiting to start your cycle, I also think u should concentrate on building a solid routine & allow your body some time before starting your cycle.. I could understand your eagerness to start, can't blame ya...
but I believe a solid routine is a must in order to maximise the benefits of running a cycle..  not trying to preach against AAS, just my honest opinion.


----------

